# Dan Quillian Memorial TBG Shoot pictures......



## TNGIRL (Mar 22, 2011)

Well I've finally gotten a chance to sit down and finish this....hope ya'll enjoy looking at my pics, as much as I enjoyed taking them.....
THE BEGINNING.....





Here's Dan Spiers set-up at the pavillion.....




Big Jim talking to Jayin J!!!!.....nuh huh!!!!








Ben Graham from Hummingbird Bows with his display of fine bows....




Matt Shuster representing Compton's Traditional Bowhunters




Thanks Jeff, for signing me up with them!!!!




Here's the giant blob target guys doing their thang!!!!
And last BUT certainly not least...a couple pictures of our friend Mr Muzzy hisself Mark Land....




Mark is showing it all to Martin and Nolan Hubbard....


----------



## bownarrow (Mar 22, 2011)

whoa, i know you too well to think thats all the pictures you took


----------



## TNGIRL (Mar 22, 2011)

2nd BATCH!!!!




Here is Sue, Caroline, Kellyn and Dee Dee Quillian.....this is Dan Quillian's family, so very honored they were able to make it today!!!!




Jeff Kitchens talking and writing and thinking all at the same time!!!!




Chase and Joe Coots at the sign-in table...showing off the quiver that "LongbowDave" made and sent to raffle at the Southern shoot in just a couple weeks!!!!




here's Donna Summers (not THAT Donna Summers!!). myself and Barbara Babcock enjoying the whole thing!!!




Here's some fine people trying to see what they need to purchase and take home!!!!




Decisions....Decisions!!!!!! not that Steve made any other than what he was gonna wear for the day to entertain us!!!!




T.J. Fountain trying out some arrows of Big Jim's.....




Jeannine Marchesseau with her 2 grandsons...about to hit the course!!


----------



## BkBigkid (Mar 22, 2011)

As always Great Pictures Tomi, 
I am sure there is more to come as well. 

Thank you for taking the time to do this.


----------



## TNGIRL (Mar 22, 2011)

OLD NUMBER 3.....




Bobbie Evans taking aim on that oinker!!!!




Definitely a group of ner'do wells...better watch out for them!!!!




That jumping turkey that Jake Allen "manned" sure was fun wasn't it!!!???


----------



## snakekiller (Mar 22, 2011)

great pics. Tomi we had a great time with everyone and happy early birthday


----------



## TNGIRL (Mar 22, 2011)

NUMBER 4......




Here's a treat!!! the entire Coots bunch plus Donnie Kinnnnnard!!








Dee Dee and Caroline Quillian.




T Gun and son....look at that smile...all Mt Dew and trail mix!!!




Boy Howdy wasn't that buggy manned by Donnie Poole just about all day a life saver!!!! thanks SO much Donnie....




Here's Bobbie, Leon Scott and myself enjoying a lift ourselves!!! He's just trying to "Out Lady" Al Chapman!!!!!




Bobbie and her bridegroom Chuck Evans.....




Jeff Kitchens giving a BIG THANK YOU to Hal Rowland and Hal's #1 helper for the BBQ lunch.....




Here's a picture that is dear to my own heart. The OF of Crossville,TN was certainly represented with this little group. l to r.... Brad Keesler and son, Keith Oldacre, myself, Terry Gardner and son. I was absolutely thrilled to run into these 2 gentlemen from Maryville,TN...hadn't seen them in 2 years.....fine fellers!!!! Keith, I get to see all the time....


----------



## TNGIRL (Mar 23, 2011)

NUMBER 5 but who's counting!!!!




Here's 3 ladies that I am Blessed to count as friends...Bobbie, Kim and Shannen...




The Kitchen's clan....having a wonderful weekend together!!!!




Now don't he look like he's having a blast!!!!




Oconee Dan Masson and Donnie Poole talking up a storm!!!!




Hatchettbow Dan Beckwith with his lovely bride Carlene.....




Jason and Carmen Holloway aka nuh huh and uh huh...my buddies!!!!




the dutch ovens are a cooking up something fine!!!!thanks to Gene, Jeff and Roger!!!




"What's fer supper Pa?" .... here we are getting ready!!! thanks to everyone that had a hand in preparing and everyone with a fork for eating!!! ya'll know who YOU are!!!


----------



## TNGIRL (Mar 23, 2011)

HERE'S NUMBER 6 with a bullet (or arra ).....




OK..OK...here's the man of the hour Al Chapman....with a bevy of beauties for sure!!!! Jeannine Marchesseau, Sally Foster, Tomi Varnell, Andrea Crawford and Bobbie Evans....




Robert Foster, myself, Jeff Hampton and Allen Rosen enjoying the archery talk....




Rick McKinney from Appling Archers, gave the Sunday morning devotional....enjoyed that on a beautiful (but wet) morning!!! 




Kathryn Grant showing excellent form as she goes thru the practice range Sunday morning, with her Dad.




Sunday morning, finds us all waiting for Joel's shotgun start!!!!




here's one of the ladies group....what a couple of special ladies to shoot with...Debbie Smith and Susan Nelson!!!




here's another of the ladies groups....Kathryn Grant, Kathy Carter and Andrea Crawford.












Dennis, Mike and Dan after it's all finished!!!!




T.J and Terry Fountain about to head to south Georgia!!!!
And that's about all I got....til next time!!!!!!


----------



## 2wheelfoster (Mar 23, 2011)

Great pics as always TNGirl!


----------



## ignition07 (Mar 23, 2011)

Great pix Tomi!  Brings back the great memories that were made there!  Can't wait to see you again soon!  XOXO


----------



## dm/wolfskin (Mar 23, 2011)

Great pictures Tomi. This was my first shoot and I had a great time. Mike


----------



## pine nut (Mar 23, 2011)

Thank you for the pics Tomi. I wish Karin and I could have been there, and this is second best, but WAY BETTER than not seeing them at all.  Looks Like it was a great time and a great place to have it.  Thank everyone who helped and especially those with pictures who helped those of us who are living vicariously!


----------



## Bucky T (Mar 23, 2011)

Great Pics!  Looks like a good time was had by all!


----------



## dpoole (Mar 23, 2011)

Tomi the thanks for that buggy needs to go to Chuck and Bobbie Evans !!   A special thanks needs to go to all those who used their personal vehicals to tow trailers there and back also, it was their 3.50 a gallon gas being sucked up.


----------



## Al33 (Mar 23, 2011)

As always, great photo's from Tomi's camera! Thanks Ms Tomi!!!!!!


----------



## markland (Mar 23, 2011)

Thanks Tomi great pics as always and great to see everybody again!


----------



## whossbows (Mar 23, 2011)

real nice tomi,dont see how you have the time to shoot much with all the xtras,but im sure it just having fun that counts,we all thanks you for sure


----------



## longbowdave1 (Mar 23, 2011)

Great pictures Tomi!


----------



## WildWillie (Mar 23, 2011)

Great pictures Tomi,thanks


----------



## hogdgz (Mar 23, 2011)

Thanks for the pics Tomi!!!


----------



## Necedah (Mar 23, 2011)

Great pics of a great time! Thanks for sharing Tomi! 

Dave


----------



## FVR (Mar 23, 2011)

Great pics.

Thanks.


----------



## bownarrow (Mar 24, 2011)

yeah, that's more what i was expecting


----------



## TGUN (Mar 24, 2011)

Great batch of Pictures, as usual. Thanks for always capturing the fun.

Bill


----------

